# The average COI in the havanese breed?



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

On another dog forum I was reading about the average COI"s among different dog breeds and I was wondering what is the average (or better yet minimal) COI in our breed if we use Wright method for calculations and taking 10 generations into account? Anyone? Would be interesting to know. Thnx.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't even know what a COI'S is LOL


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Suzi , COI stands for Coefficient of Inbreeding. COI measures the common ancestors of dam and sire, and indicates the probability of how genetically similar they are.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I still don't really understand but I'm super tired LOL. What time s it there?


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

10.20 AM . Look here e.g. for more info http://www.standardpoodleproject.com/What is COI.htm.
Or just google for Coefficient of Inbreeding (or COI) in dogs and you will find a lot of info on the subject.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay I look it up. I got off work a 12am it was fun to find someone awake we should chat next time!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Range too great for average to mean anything. Lost computer from lightning strike. Too hard for mr to use Pam,s iPad.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree with Tom, they vary greatly depending upon the breeding program. Seems like the dogs from countries outside the US tend to be more tightly linebred.


----------

